# Its been a while



## UKpenmaker (Jun 23, 2007)

,since i did something larger than pens.


Monkey Puzzle (Araucaria araucaria)
Stands 7.5 in high and 7.5 at the widest point









Comments Welcome


----------



## woodwish (Jun 23, 2007)

Very nice, love the knots in it.


----------



## kkwall (Jun 23, 2007)

Wonderful work Andrew.[]

The wood is fantastic, and I love the shape you have made.[8D]

Perhaps I have sniffed too much CA fumes today, but can you see the devils face on the knot on the right hand side??

That's not the only image I can see, but I am too much of a gentleman to mention the other one.[:I]


----------



## Ligget (Jun 23, 2007)

OK I`ll mention it then! lol
Great work Andrew, I was just thinking about you this morning, glad you are OK!!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 23, 2007)

Andrew, we're now all abreast of other fine work that you are capable of doing. Lovely shape and form.

-Peter-[]


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 23, 2007)

Beautiful work.  Way to go Peter-you had to say it didn't you?[:0] I thought of it too late.[)]


----------



## skiprat (Jun 23, 2007)

Yowza !!! I nearly choked on my beer!!!! Thought for a minute I had logged onto my 2nd favourite site by mistake[][]

Nice work as usual Andrew


----------



## rhahnfl (Jun 23, 2007)

The Van Gogh of woodturning?  []


----------



## Ron Mc (Jun 23, 2007)

LOL...Andrew I am proud to have one of your pens in my private collection....yet....this piece seems to just jump out at me.[]
Very nicely done. I admire the way you have used the knots in the wood to compliment the turning!


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 23, 2007)

it may be a photography issue, but <s>she</s> it seems a little lopsided, no?


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jun 23, 2007)

It's been a while for me to since I've seen something like that.  [)]

Nice job and great conversation piece.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jun 23, 2007)

andrew,

beautiful piece. very nicely done!

- andrew


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jun 24, 2007)

Many thanks for all the comments.
I was thinking about making a pair, but some poeple seem to think a already have[}]

For those of you who are not aware of this wood, the knots always go all the way round the piece, as this is how the branches are formed on the tree.

Kenny, i thought i was the only one who saw strange faces in my work[], although i didn;t use any CA on this[]
Mark, i am still here, just been a bit busy sorting out our land purchase in Scotland[]. 
Skiprat, sorry i nearly drowned you, i will put on a warning next time just for you.[)]
Jon, i see what you mean about the photo, i just had to go a check the piece and it is about 1mm out, i think that it is he photo playing tricks again.

Cheers all
Andy


----------



## NavyDiver (Jun 24, 2007)

Andrew, beautiful work!


----------



## exoticwo (Jun 24, 2007)

Andrew nice piece, looks <u>alot</u> like Norfolk Island Pine.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> <br />it may be a photography issue, but <s>she</s> it seems a little lopsided, no?


Most are not symmetrical, eh? Nice work!


----------



## Draken (Jun 25, 2007)

Great work!  Where's Angela?  This would be the perfect compliment to Lola... [}]


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 25, 2007)

I was thinkin' the same thing, James.

And I love the piece!


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jun 26, 2007)

Very nice piece!!!  Where does this wood come from???  It does sound a lot like Norfolk Island Pine with the limbs going around the tree.  Do you know if it has another name??


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Tom, 
  This wood came form a standing dead tree which we felled in one of our local parks, so needless to say i cut a few slices for myself[][}]
 It is very similar to the Norfolk Island Pine (Araucaria heterophylla), this one is known over here as the Monkey Puzzle Tree (Arucaria Arucana).


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks so much for the info Andrew!!  I'm curious if it might have the same qualities as the Norfolk Island Pine where some soak it in a solution for awhile (takes several months I guess soaking/drying/soaking/drying, etc.) which makes it pretty translucent.


----------

